# Greg's South Side Raceway next race Friday 1-16-2015 7:00pm



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

7:00 pm


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there bring on the hard bodys .


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Plan on going should probably a nice crowd weather suppose to warm up no s*** see everybody there:thumbsup:


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Going to try to make it if Im not to tired.DAMN work!:freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Gregs southside raceway race results for fri jan 16th 2015*

Heres tonights race results fri jan 16th 2015

fcr,s

1st greg 112
2nd jon 112
3rd john s 111
4th corky 111
5th kerry 109
6th dennis 107
7th brian 105
8th dave 105
9th darrell 105
10th bruce 102
11th rick s 100
12th andy 100
13th russ 100
14th rick stagen 66

indy cars
1st rick stagen 121
2nd jon 120
3rd greg 117
4th dennis117
5th john s 116
6th corky 114
7th kerry 112
8th dave 110
9th bruce 110
10th darrell 107
11th brian 103
12th russ 101

flexis 

1st dennis 129
2nd rick stagen 126
3rd john s 123
4th rick s 118
5th jon 117
6th greg 117
7th dave 117
8th kerry 115
9th bruce 114
10th corky 112
11th brian 109
12th russ 107

hard body fcr,s

1st john s 97
2nd rick s 88
3rd darrell 84
4th corky 84
5th bruce 84
6th brian 82
7th andy 82
8th russ 81
9th jon 80
10th greg 61

jan 16th 2015 race results.


----------

